# BH's Ibis White B8 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-Line Saloon



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

This is our ibis white B8 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-line saloon.

We bought this car brand new in April 2009 after owning two previous new Audi A4's, a B6 2.0 SE petrol saloon and a B7 2.0 TDI 140 bhp S-Line saloon.

The standard spec on our car was pretty much what we wanted, however there was a few factory extra's we wanted.
We opted for the 19" 7 double spoke alloy wheels (tyres are a bloody fortune), cruise control (an option at the time), auto hill hold function and rear window blinds.

The only additions we've added are xenon match front fog light bulbs, LED number plate light bulbs and chrome inserts to the front grill.

Since we've owned it has been garaged EVERY night, ran on super unleaded after the first 1000 miles and serviced by my trusted (I know, unusual) local Audi dealer. It was this car that ultimately lead me to finding Detailing World.

Since the car has just passed its third birthday and recently had its three year service, I thought it would only be fair to give it a full detail as its only been done in parts since we've owned it.

This is my second full detail. The first being the one on my wife's Abarth 500

Sorry, no 'in progress' photo's, just the 'completed' ones.

I thought I'd go a bit further than I did on the Abarth, so below is the process I went through -

_*1. Snow foamed with AB Magifoam
2. 2 bucket wash with MF mitt using Wolf's white satin shampoo
3. Inside of all the wheels cleaned with various brushes
4. Lower paintwork and windscreen decontaminated with AF ObliTARarte
5.. Lower paintwork and windscreen decontaminated with CP Iron-X 
6. All the wheels decontaminated with ObliTARate and Iron-X
7. Clayed all panels and glass using BH auto clay soft
8. Machine polish with a friends Megs DA using Megs #205 ultra finishing polish and a Megs polishing pad 
9. Coat of Werkstat acrylic prime strong applied with a MF pad
10. 4 x coats Werkstat acrylic jett trigger applied, including all the trim and glass with a MF
11. 2 x coats of Planet Polish wheel seal and shine applied to the wheels
12. Tyres dressed with Megs endurance tyre gel
13. Exhaust tips cleaned with 0000 wire wool and Solvol Autosol metal polish
14. Leather seats cleaned with Dr. Leather wipes 
15. Remaining interior surfaces treated with a coat of Werkstat satin prot.
16. Interior mats scrubbed clean with AG interior shampoo
17. Gtechniq G1 applied to windscreen
18. All remaining glass worked cleaned with AG fast glass
19. Final wipe down with Werkstat acrylic glos.
20.	& finally a California Scents orange squeeze air freshener placed under the drivers seat​*_
Some scum bay had stolen the rear number plate of the Audi so a new set of number plates were also fitted. I think it gives the car a more of a 'just delivered' look.

I'm not 100% happy with the way the mats have come up so have ordered a full new set of genuine Audi interior mats.





































Inside the garage to get some decent reflections -


















































































Back outside -





































To say I happy with the finish is an understatement. The photo's really don't do the finish credit. It's so difficult getting a good photo of a white car. I sometimes wish I had a darker coloured car to show of my work!

My wife, family and neighbours all think the Audi is a lot whiter than it was before, which I take as a compliment.

In total I would estimate I have spent around 16 hours working on the car.

Big thanks to Werkstat for producing their acrylic range! :argie:

Took these two shots messing around and turned out better than I thought they would!



















Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks gorgeous:argie: thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice work mate you should be chuffed too:thumb: got identical but a diesel and in grey that I'll be doing a full detail on soon.

Are you getting mats direct from Audi? My are wearing thin and currently looking for new ones.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice work mate! :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice finish looks great, I've got a white CC new in September and drive up and down the country seems a lifetime ago my car looked as clean as that. Your photos might be the inspiration I need to get my finger out my **** and give it a good clean again.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work... nice looking car...


hmmm...wait a minute.., and Audi and an Abarth... where have I seen that before 

copycat!!!!!!



:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Still looks stunning matey


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice car and very nice work. I hope I can get my mothers white car up that good!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Col :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Well done, car looks sharp :thumb:.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Herby said:


> Are you getting mats direct from Audi? My are wearing thin and currently looking for new ones.


Direct from our local Audi dealer, so yes :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Lovely car mate!,great colour!:thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats very nice .
Did you report the number plate theft to the local police ? just in case its getting used .


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Thats very nice .


Cheers :thumb:



Pinky said:


> Did you report the number plate theft to the local police ? just in case its getting used .


Yeh I did, the same day :wall:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looking good as always


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Missed these 2 photo's off I found on my camera after the detail :thumb:



















:detailer:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

i love white cars...good work


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Nice work there. Great reflections:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My first proper attempt at an under bonnet detail on our Audi

We've had the car since new and I found Detailing World within days of getting it, so have been able to keep the under bonnet a little tidy.

Various brushes and old MF towels soaked in APC (Tesco Daisy 4:1) to give the whole under bonnet area a good clean

Then the white painted parts were treated with Werkstat acrylic prime strong and the a coat of Werkstat acrylic jett trigger

Finally all the remaining trim was given a coat of AG vinyl and rubber car (love the smell of this

Sorry, no before shots, just afters!



















As usual white is a git to photograph :wall:

PS Gave the car another coat of Werkstat AJT as it would have been rude not to :lol:





































Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Nice work, was it machine polished as part of the 'detail'?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Stunning finish and what a brilliant white.What have you used on your tyres?they look great!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> Nice work, was it machine polished as part of the 'detail'?


Thanks :thumb:

Yes mate, it was - No. 8 from page 1 - 'Machine polish with a friends Megs DA using Megs #205 ultra finishing polish and a Megs polishing pad' 



mr.t said:


> Stunning finish and what a brilliant white.What have you used on your tyres?they look great!


Cheers :thumb:

No. 12 from page 1 - 'Tyres dressed with Megs endurance tyre gel'


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great. really nice work

Lovely looking car aswell


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Car looks top drawer, fantastic finish.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

that last photo is a Desktop background sorta quality photo


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> that last photo is a Desktop background sorta quality photo


Cheers - I have it as my background on my iPad :thumb:


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks really good in those pics


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

stunning motor no doubt, however different tyres front to back would BUG me majorly


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

meraredgti said:


> stunning motor no doubt, however different tyres front to back would BUG me majorly


I know what you mean mate, it did me

Only problem is @ £200 / tyre fitted it was a bit hard to justify when the rears were ok

As of a week ago, that 'problem' has now been rectified (@ the cost of £400 :wall as the rears were knackered

The Audi now wears 255/35 19 Continental ContiSportContact 3's all round


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just de-chromed the front grille

Looks more tidy IMO :thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks very nice indeed. Proves you can get reflections on white cars! 

I am hoping to get an Ibis White TT Black Edition in a year or so.


----------



## vw23 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is stunning!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just given our Audi a quick detail as a treat for going through it 2nd MOT without any advisories at my local Audi main dealers.

Booked in for its annual service at my local Audi dealer 1st week in July. Major this time. £297 :doublesho

Anyway, with further adoo

*ValetPro citrus pre wash applied with hand pump sprayer
2BM wash with lambswool mitt & Wolf's white satin shampoo
Coat of Werkstat acrylic jett trigger
Wheels given a coat of Planet Polish wheel seal & shine
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance tyre gel
*
Sorry only got the one piccy at the mo



Cheers for looking! :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Still looking well looked after. nice to see the Werkstat stuff getting some time out and a lovely shampoo too.

Nice work.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> Still looking well looked after. nice to see the Werkstat stuff getting some time out and a lovely shampoo too.
> 
> Nice work.


Cheers :thumb:

(Smoggie's do the best detailers, bar none ... :lol


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Looks like new, 
hope my A4 looks like that at the same age thats if i ever recover from the BMW lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Detailed the Audi over the BH weekend :thumb:

Only afters shots I'm afraid! 

*ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash
Followed by 2BM wash with Wolf's white satin shampoo using a lambswool wash mitt
Coat of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger (must be about a dozen coats on now :lol
Inside hoovered and cleaned
Interior leather surfaces cleaned with Dr.Leather leather wipes
Tyres treated with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
All exterior glass surfaces cleaned with Rain-X glass cleaner and rain repellent
Final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos*

A few piccys -











Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Gratuitous beading shots of the Audi


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks really nice:thumb: I'm contemplating a 3.0 diesel white A5 convertible and your car is pushing me closer


----------



## Mike_S (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Powpow Kablamo (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks awesome mate :thumb:

Hopefully I can get my white A5 looking half as good when I detail it for the first time this weekend (weather permitting).


----------



## sunders2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Love your car! White is stunning in them! Great work.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Powpow Kablamo said:


> Looks awesome mate :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully I can get my white A5 looking half as good when I detail it for the first time this weekend (weather permitting).


Cheers! :thumb:

I'm sure you will. Are you using the werkstat acrylic kit per chance?



sunders2 said:


> Love your car! White is stunning in them! Great work.


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Powpow Kablamo (Apr 30, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers! :thumb:
> I'm sure you will. Are you using the werkstat acrylic kit per chance?


Sadly not. I'll have to make do with AG SRP followed by a coat or two of 3M Perfect-It wax. Until I use up the last of that I can't really justify buying something else.

To be fair, the last time I used it I did get a superb shine and some nice beading. That was on a black car though so I'll be interested to see how it fares on the new white one. If it does turn out to be poor I suppose I'll be _forced_ to buy the Werkstat Acrylic


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Our Audi with a coat of Sonax extreme brilliant shine detailer applied :argie::thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice job and nice looking cars


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

bazz said:


> nice job and nice looking cars


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Some beading on the vertical surfaces :thumb:







Our R56 MINI John Cooper Works Hatch reflected back in the last 2 images & the Audi is reflected back off the MINI in the last image 

A piccy of the roof of the Audi -



Product used? Sonax BSD


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Very Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## Robbiewebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking MINT BH, great work fella 😉
White was my first choice of A4 B8 and this is why 😊


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Robbiewebs said:


> Looking MINT BH, great work fella 😉
> White was my first choice of A4 B8 and this is why 😊


Thanks Robbie, appreciated :thumb:

Nice to see you over here buddy :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A sad day today. I've gone and sold my Audi 

Don't usually get attached to my cars, but this one has been the exception TBH

I had the car, from new, a couple of days over 5 1/2 years. I'm quite pleased that it has retained 48% of it value after all this time :thumb:

It never missed a beat and not had one warranty claim the whole time of ownership, which is probably quite rare nowadays :thumb:

Last pic as I left it ...



Reason for selling? 'New arrival' on the way ...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on... Where's the new one?!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> Come on... Where's the new one?!


I've got BW47, so a little way yet Al


----------



## Paul storey (Mar 23, 2013)

Not too long now Colin soon be march !!😜😜😜😄👍


----------



## Scott.T (Jan 3, 2014)

Cracking car. Just picked up a B8 facelift myself in Ibis White 6 weeks ago and been claying and layering on the finishes.

Do you find that the white'ness of the panels changes as you walk around the car.
Sometimes one panel will look slightly cream against the next, particularly between the very course vertical shutline between the 2 doors.
The colour just seems very sensitive to lighting and viewing angle.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Scott.T said:


> Cracking car. Just picked up a B8 facelift myself in Ibis White 6 weeks ago and been claying and layering on the finishes.
> 
> Do you find that the white'ness of the panels changes as you walk around the car.
> Sometimes one panel will look slightly cream against the next, particularly between the very course vertical shutline between the 2 doors.
> The colour just seems very sensitive to lighting and viewing angle.


The only slight difference and I mean a very slight difference I found in the 'whiteness' was between the metal and plastic panel sections, where the wings meet the bumpers

I think there's plenty of photo's in this thread in varying light conditions that show this my friend

Ho[e you enjoy your new Audi :thumb:

See you on the dark side  

& thanks for the compliment :thumb:


----------

